# Apple-like Android



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

At first I thought the Droid 4 I saw and mentioned in another thread was just an oddity. Now it seems the LG Nexus phone that comes out at the end of the month will double down. No removable battery, no micro SD slot and 8 to 16gb internal storage. Those have always been two major things that Android proponents give as a benefit compared to iPhone. Or is it seen as not a big deal anymore?

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57...o-unveil-nexus-phone-at-the-end-of-the-month/


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

No nexus device has ever had external memory. But the non-removable battery is a downgrade imho


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> No nexus device has ever had external memory. But the non-removable battery is a downgrade imho


My Nexus1 has external memory.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought I would find the lack of removable battery a bummer. But truthfully, the last time I replaced a phone battery it looked like this:










Every phone after that has had plenty of battery life left when I was ready to upgrade. And, it's not impossible to change the battery in an iPhone, in fact it's not tough at all if you have the tools, available at ifixit.com


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

My Galaxy Nexus is a 32GB internal.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> My Nexus1 has external memory.


yes sorry, but of course that only came with 512MB onboard.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> At first I thought the Droid 4 I saw and mentioned in another thread was just an oddity. Now it seems the LG Nexus phone that comes out at the end of the month will double down. No removable battery, no micro SD slot and 8 to 16gb internal storage. Those have always been two major things that Android proponents give as a benefit compared to iPhone. Or is it seen as not a big deal anymore?
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57...o-unveil-nexus-phone-at-the-end-of-the-month/


The Droid 4 has a micro SD card. There are however other phones that have come out that don't have external memory options. On the whole though they're usually the Google versions or on the lower end of the Android phones.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Shades228" said:


> The Droid 4 has a micro SD card. There are however other phones that have come out that don't have external memory options. On the whole though they're usually the Google versions or on the lower end of the Android phones.


Yes, but one of the main arguments on apple vs android always seems to be removable battery. The droid 4 doesn't. It was actually the first phone with a removable back that I had to look up on how to take it off.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the Sprint Evo LTE with no removeable battery but I know I could get it out if I needed too. I too don't think it's much of a factor anymore. Sure I want the option to have external MicroSD and removable battery but with my Evo LTE I don't think I will need to switch it anytime soon but know I can if I have too.

So personally it isn't a big deal about the battery and with so many cloud services out their I have well over 32 gigs on-line somewhere. So ya, the sign of the times I guess.


----------

